# Zapco DC on ebay. New with warranties



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Zapco DC line on sale now!!!!!



DC 364 Zapco 4 Channel Class A B Full Range Power Amplifier Digital Control Amp | eBay

DC 752 Zapco 2 Channel Class A B Full Range Power Amplifier Digital Control Amp | eBay

DC 352 Zapco 2 Channel Class A B Full Range Power Amplifier Digital Control Amp | eBay

DC 501 Zapco Mono Class A B Full Range Power Amplifier Digital Control Amp | eBay

DC 1101 Zapco Mono Class A B Full Range Power Amplifier Digital Control Amp | eBay

DC 1004 Zapco 4 Channel Class A B Full Range Power Amplifier Digital Control Amp | eBay


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Pretty damn expensive :/

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wanderer1 (Dec 22, 2014)

That is not a good deal


----------



## toyopah (Jul 22, 2015)

Do you have zapco old school amp?
Like z600c2sl..


----------

